# Sometimes Heretics Do the Darndest Things



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2010)

U2's songs focus of Regent Square church services - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## seajayrice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dreadful, giving to Haitians that way!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 5, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> Dreadful, giving to Haitians that way!


 
Is charity the point/goal of worship?


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> Dreadful, giving to Haitians that way!



I agree. It looks like they are quite unclear on the purpose of worship.

And it looks like the Presbyterians will be offering 'the body and blood of Jesus Christ' at that service as well. Doesn't look like they can get all the way to Rome, however, with 'Rev. Rebecca Hickok' as the pastor.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 5, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Dreadful, giving to Haitians that way!
> ...


 
No, sadly heterodox charity outshines many “reformed” bodies when caring for the least of these in our midst. Rom 12:1 I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 5, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > seajayrice said:
> ...


 
Do you have a source for your claim? Keeping in mind proportions, I've not seen data for that.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 5, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 
Yes, this is a common misconception based on the liberal lip-service to charity. Last I heard, the stats show that conservative Christian giving far outstrips liberal Christian giving. And also let's not be too quick to equate donating to the UN with "charity."


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, enabling and enticing the unwitting to eat and drink judgment unto themselves. In stereo. With Bono and the Edge.


----------



## Curt (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this not the same as allowing unbelievers to lead worship?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 5, 2010)

Heretics acting like heretics. . .


----------



## Curt (Dec 5, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Heretics acting like heretics. . .



Amen.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 5, 2010)

> No, sadly heterodox charity outshines many “reformed” bodies when caring for the least of these in our midst.



I am highly suspicious of claims like this, in the absence of actual figures.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 5, 2010)

See, Benjamin, this is what happens when you leave town. That, and the Bearcat incident.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 
The 200 Largest U.S. Charities

Note the PCA, MTTW (largest US reformed body).


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 6, 2010)

This data does not really support the claim that your post implied. Who is to say, for instance, how much of the monies donated to the American Cancer Society or the YMCA (not to mention Christian groups such as Wycliffe or the Navigators) come from the Reformed community? Further, how does one quantify the direct giving by Reformed believers to meet the needs of the least in their midst? Rather than data showing the largest charities, it would be helpful to have data showing how giving aligned generally with personal beliefs/orthodoxy. Still, that is a very interesting list! And it certainly proves that charity (or, at least "non-profit") is BIG business.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 6, 2010)

Steve beat me to it--I've given to some of the top 25 on the list, plus we give to our own denominational agencies. Show me, proportionally, that Reformed folk give less than liberals, which is what you claim. You can't pit a group that is a tiny fraction of the nation against national charities and play gotcha, especially when there's overlap between the fraction and the other charities.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 6, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> See, Benjamin, this is what happens when you leave town. That, and the Bearcat incident.


 
Seriously. To top it off there were shots fired at a restaurant across the street from this church yesterday.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Steve beat me to it--I've given to some of the top 25 on the list, plus we give to our own denominational agencies. Show me, proportionally, that Reformed folk give less than liberals, which is what you claim. You can't pit a group that is a tiny fraction of the nation against national charities and play gotcha, especially when there's overlap between the fraction and the other charities.


 
I think the primary focus of the OP was sacramental abuse and evidently I have side tracked the thread – forgive me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 6, 2010)

_Consider who the top performers are: Coming in at No. 1—among all denominations—is the Primitive Methodist Church in the U.S.A., which reports 9 cents out of every dollar for world missions. But their total membership of just 3,965 people doesn't do much to pull up the overall average. Right behind them, at 8.9 cents, is the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church, with a total membership of 35,209.

Free Methodists and the Church of the Nazarene average 7 cents out of each dollar for world missions. The Christian and Missionary Alliance and the Orthodox Presbyterian Church give 5 cents. The Presbyterian Church in America and Seventh-day Adventists are at 4 cents. Southern Baptists are reported to give at the level of the national average for all "Christians": just 2 cents on the dollar. _ From _World _magazine, October 27, 2007, Vol. 22, No. 39

Now, that's just to missions, not works like local food pantries. Do you really think the people in the article above are giving even four cents on the dollar of their charity dollars to the kinds of works described above?


----------



## TimV (Dec 6, 2010)

You wouldn't be able to get a list of how much conservative Christians give, since they hide it as best they can.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 6, 2010)

TimV said:


> You wouldn't be able to get a list of how much conservative Christians give, since they hide it as best they can.



Amen. (Matthew 6:3-4)


----------



## Tripel (Dec 6, 2010)

Heretic or not, I'd love to attend a U2charist!


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 6, 2010)

> U2charist!



If someone likes U2's music there are plenty of opportunities to hear it without idolatrously mixing it with worship. A clear line is drawn in Scripture between the two.

Isn't it also enough to be entertained 24/6/52 rather than 24/7/52 or are we entertaining ourselves to spiritual death?


----------



## Tripel (Dec 6, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> > U2charist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richard, we can all agree with how problematic a U2charist is. My comment wasn't in support of such. 

I wouldn't want to take time away from the Lord's Day to attend a U2charist, but I would attend one if it were another day of the week. And my wanting to see it has nothing to do with my appreciation of U2. I'd just like to witness the spectacle. Like several years ago when I attended a "judgment Day" at a local church on Halloween. I knew at the start that it'd be crazy (and boy was it), but I'm really glad to have had that experience.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2010)

The ACLU is a charity? Yikes.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sadly, too many professing Christians think Bono & B.B. King singing "I did what I did before love came to town" is a solid Gospel message.


----------

